
BTCC to Cease China Trading as Media Warns Closures Could Continue - JumpCrisscross
https://www.coindesk.com/btcc-to-cease-china-trading-as-media-warns-closures-could-continue/
======
rothbardrand
All restrictions and regulations of bitcoin will result in distributed
trustless solutions. We aren't that far from distributed, non-custodial,
trustless crypto-crypto exchanges, and crypto-fiat are not that far behind.

More regulations will push the innovation outside whatever country passes the
regulations.

Since bitcoin can be used in any crime that could also use cash, the idea that
it can be used in crime doesn't justify these regulations-- unless you ban
cash effectively the same way.

